# Just downloaded Logos Bible 5, now what?



## xirtam (Jul 27, 2013)

This fall I will have to take a Hebrew course and I am required to buy the Original Languages  package of Logos Bible 5. It is downloading on my computer at the moment.

What do I do then? I know the professor will tell me something in the fall, but does anyone have any introductory (tutorial) videos or advice? I am not very computer savvy. Any help would be appreciated. 

In Christ,


----------



## Tirian (Jul 27, 2013)

Make sure you have your power plugged in if it's a Laptop - I have an 8 core machine with 8G of ram and Logos sucks the life out of it!!


----------



## xirtam (Jul 27, 2013)

Matthew Glover said:


> Make sure you have your power plugged in if it's a Laptop - I have an 8 core machine with 8G of ram and Logos sucks the life out of it!!




Thanks, Matthew. I'll keep that in mind. I do not have a laptop yet, but I think I'll have to buy a MAC next year for my school. It is required. They used to require IBM Thinkpads, but times have changed. 

How or for what reason do you use Logos?

In Christ,


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 27, 2013)

Just curious, I have nothing to offer in the way of suggestions, are you inquiring from a technical aspect of how to access the download, or from a learning aspect of how to proceed with the content of the lessons ? If the tech aspect it would depend on what OS you are running. Linux, for instance, would be more complicated than windows.


----------



## xirtam (Jul 27, 2013)

JimmyH said:


> Just curious, I have nothing to offer in the way of suggestions, are you inquiring from a technical aspect of how to access the download, or from a learning aspect of how to proceed with the content of the lessons ? If the tech aspect it would depend on what OS you are running. Linux, for instance, would be more complicated than windows.



Jimmy, thank you for your curiosity and I'll answer your other post soon. I have the software on my computer, but I'm not exactly sure where to start or what to do exactly. I'll be given assignments and such in the fall, but I'd like a crash course, so that I am not fumbling around when the class actually starts. 

In Christ,


----------



## xirtam (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is an answer to my Logos Bible 5 Software question. 

https://www.udemy.com/mastering-logos-bible-software/ 

Danny Zacharias is a genius.


----------

